
Apple co-founder is ready to revolutionized tech world again with Woz U - spokenbyyou
http://www.spokenbyyou.com/apple-co-founder-ready-revolutionized-tech-world/
======
steanne
original article:
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171013005008/en/Appl...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171013005008/en/Apple-
Co-Founder-Steve-Wozniak-Forms-Woz-Reprogram)

